# lexapro



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anyone know anything about this? http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=000596 it's from Forest and they make celexa and dexlox.tom


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Did you read the "prescribing" info?Sounds like its supposed to be really potent. http://www.lexapro.com/prescribing_informa.../lexapro_pi.pdf


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

Im looking forward to its release..supposed to be available in the US soon...I like the fact that it is a good antidepressant as well as an anti-anxiety med....plus it should have fewer side effects than Celexa has....wonder what withdrawal would be like? It should put a dent in the use of Paxil for folks that have depression and anxiety.


----------

